

30(500) Redirect Blame - chrislloyd
https://github.com/will/redirect_blame

======
johnb
That is some mean-spirited internetting right there.

From the title I was hoping it was a 500 page that git blames the backtrace
and tells the user who specifically messed up.

~~~
ryalfalpha
That's a fascinating idea, even if it's not made public to the end user.
Getting the git blamed stacktraces mailed to the dev team would be
interesting!

~~~
thedudemabry
Hahaha! It's definitely evil, but a funny evil.

------
officialjunk
Looks like it thinks my iOS chrome is safari. The demo does not look at all
like a chrome Internet connection error screen

------
whatupdave
Amazing.

